# Any engineers around? (DIY LIGTHING)



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I stopped out at ratshack and picked up a handfull of blue led's and a handfull of uv led's along with two printed boards. 

I am looking to wire up a couple 'moonlights' on either side of the florescent light that is in there now (there is about 4 inches on either side perfect for the lights) 

and a single light bar for the UV bulbs on a planted tank for the night to help with growth (will be more of a case study) 

Any one know a good way to wire them up? or more over a good site to help guide me along?


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Try this : http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-moonlight-21538.html it worked well for me.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Got it! 

So thinking about removing one blue led (there are 4) and adding a second light set, and a red led on each to vary the light a little. should be cool.
Also have it set up on a time to turn on .5 hour before the light switches off on a diff timer. its pretty easy to run!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

nice, good job!


----------



## JosephSparks (Aug 20, 2012)

Good excellent work..This seems to be a great idea..It will really look beautiful and cool.


----------

